# Mirrors?



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Where would i find a set of mirrors for a Diablo my friend got one at a salvage auction and needs a set.Offering up a fast $1000 if i can get them. so under that would be good


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Mirrors? (Boostedcorrados)*

try hemmings and call a few folks listing, you can find anything in there...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Mirrors? (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_try hemmings and call a few folks listing, you can find anything in there...

Hemmings like the old car mag?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Mirrors? (Boostedcorrados)*

Yes, I sold my LP500 through hemmings, every exotic is in there, not just the old cars...


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Mirrors? (Boostedcorrados)*

dude, between your sweet rado and your friend's diablo, you're gonna make me jump on a plane out there, good lord


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Mirrors? (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_dude, between your sweet rado and your friend's diablo, you're gonna make me jump on a plane out there, good lord









HAHAHA yeah my friends have the cool cars not me. I probly will never in my life own anything like they have. they all build up wrecked cars and stuff so they do it fairly cheap,i have seen a few porsches there that are just amazing in one shop there are 2 nsx's a yellow 993 a boxterS







a full wide body mr2 and and usually a few bmws


----------

